# 95 hb 2.4 ka24e timing help!



## Cjp2 (Apr 17, 2018)

I was driving the my truck just died. No strange noises or anything strange. After I got pulled out the road.. and after 2 days of banging my head together I popped the front cover off and my cam sprocket for the timing chain was broken . After 2 failed attempts I bielive I have the timing set properly and everything back together and it still won't start.. could I have bent a valve ? Idk where to go from here..


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Pick up a cheap compression tester. Harbor Freight should have them or you can order something off Amazon like this one I got March 23, 2014 (Amazon stores the date for me).

Amazon.com: INNOVA 3612 Compression Tester - 4 Piece Kit: Automotive

If the compression is good, most likely is you got the distributor 180° off.

There is a guy on Infamous who is a great help with getting the timing set on the KA24E. I've got the V6 in my truck, though.

Here is a good thread:

How to: Timing chain replacement on KA24E - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------

